# Amber/ white led grill lights



## Mikemike0409 (Jun 10, 2011)

In looking for some type of led split lights for the front of my 05 ford. Anyone have pics or video of some or any suggestion? Thanks for your help


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Whelen Linz 6 or Ion


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

I recently purchased some Signal Sound Off nForce lights, they are very bright and offer true split light technology, also can be wired to turn the white on for additional scene lights or back-ups like I use them for.

I will try to post some pics or a video of my truck set-up.


----------



## vtfireftr (Sep 29, 2011)

Try Strobesnmore.com they have lots of options.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

The Whelen Linz6 Amber / white split LED's are awsomely bright along with the Soundoff Ghost lights too. I have the Whelens in my grill and the Soundoffs on the rear and if I had to choose 1 over the other I couldnt I like them both Here is a video of my Green / Amber Soundoff Ghost lights along with White Whelen Vertex Hidaways. I have a Video of White /Amber Whelen Linz6 as soon as I can locate the video I will post it





 Green / Amber Soundoff Ghost





 Amber / White Whelen Linz


----------



## Mikemike0409 (Jun 10, 2011)

Bump still looking


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

these guys have some of the cheapest lights around
http://www.arklamisslights.com/webs...ndex&cPath=1&zenid=hhutp8eu3dqls24b14jdu2shn6


----------

